# Multiple issues: Keeping my new rat, no rat friend.



## radlations (May 24, 2008)

Okay when I first got my rat, she liked me. Then she got sick, gave her back to petco. When I got her back she was/is terrified of me. I've decided to suck it up and keep her and be patient with her. Although I really wish I never gave her to petco in the first place.

PROBLEM #1. Her cage is too small for a second rat.
I spent 70$ on this dumb cage that shouldn't even be allowed on the market. I'll probly use this as a quarantine cage, when I get a new cage. This is the ideal cage based on my budget. Rat Cage The rat calculator says its okay. I've checked craigslist and cannot find a cage.

PROBLEM #2. I need another rat
I've skimmed over on how to introduce rats to each other from this one website. Now I am reluctant to buy pet rats from petco. Where can I get my rat? Should I adopt one from the humane society? I can't seem to find a breeder in San Jose CA.

PROBLEM #3. She's scared of me. 
I really dislike this because when I first got her she was so approachable. 13 days of not seeing me, and now shes scared of every sound I make. Whenever I make clicky, squeeky noises or when I breathe too loud she runs inside her hut.


----------



## CaptainFlow (May 16, 2007)

Problem 1: That is a shame about buying a cage that's too small. Isn't research done too late a bitch? I can't tell you about all the years I spent being a terrible rat owner and not even knowing it! 

Can you return the cage? If not, try to sell it to recoup your losses and buy something more appropriate. If you're after a cheap cage, check mine out and see if you like it. I spent $30 on the mesh cubes from Target, plus another $8 for zip ties from Wallmart. I've since upgraded by adding a giant plastic Sterilite lid that cost $15 (I used the bottom for storage). 

Problem 2: Good for you for being reluctant to buy from PetCo. I feel the same. 

I Petfinder-ed rats in San Jose, and got a hit for a female in the local area, and many sort of nearby. If you could get to San Francisco, there is a lovely trio of dears being fostered (which might mean they've already been through quarantine, though that's just a wild speculation on my part) that come with a lovely cage that looks like a Marins. 

So instead of one scared rat in a too small cage, you'd get four rats in a nicely spacious cage! Imagine what fun! They are older girls, but it's just a thought. 

Problem 3: Well... keep trying. She was likely traumatized at PetCo, they tend to pick rats up by the tails there that I've seen. Food works wonders- never dump food in her cage, ALWAYS hand it to her. As soon as she figures out that you hold the goods, she'll warm up much faster. 

And... if you could get her some friends, which you're working on, you might find that she becomes much less timid and more willing to check you out.


----------



## A1APassion (Jul 29, 2007)

I completely agree... she has been pulled back & forth in her young short life & all she is in need of is some consistency, love, dedication & friends.

See what you can do about getting those rescues CaptainFlow mentioned, that would be a most ideal situation. If they have not been QT'ed/observed by the person who currently has them for at least two weeks, see if they are willing to do so. You never know until you ask.


----------



## radlations (May 24, 2008)

San Francisco is a little far from san jose, I haven't learned to drive on the freeway yet.


----------



## jabaz1963 (Jun 1, 2008)

Blimey - this Petco sounds terrible! I don't think we have it in the UK but I have seen other posts about them from owners in America and they sound like sheisters! One post mentioned that Petco may have swapped rats on the owner!

I think your sweet rattie will go back to her former character in time once she has been with you for a while under your loving care. 

With regard to introducing a new rat, I would highly recommend trying to buy a new one from someone who really knows rats well. I was so lucky because the assistant at Pets at Home near me, which is a pet superstore, had kept rats nearly all his life and he just seemed to know their character traits by just handling them for a few minutes. So if you could find someone like this I am sure they could match a new rattie to your current one and then you could do the usual intro's at home. I don't know if you just have the big pet superstores where you are or if you have the smaller pet shops which you could investigate over the phone to see if they seem interested in or knowledgeable on rats?

With regard to the cage, do try to sell it as someone suggested - perhaps Ebay or even put a notice up outside your local school (someone may need a hamster cage?) - then anything you get can go towards a new cage for two!

I wish you all the best.


----------



## CaptainFlow (May 16, 2007)

How about this one? It looks nigh on perfect for your situation!

http://sfbay.craigslist.org/sby/pet/702364763.html

I don't if it's male or female, which could obviously be a deal breaker. But the cage looks like it could be decent for two rats, once you added another small level and some hammocks! 

Plus s/he's probably been alone for at least weeks, if not months. So I personally feel like you could skip quarantine (IF it's true that s/he's not seen another rat for at least two weeks) and go straight to intros. I did that with Lola, cause she had been alone for 7 months, so what other disease would show up in a mere two weeks?

The ratty looks like a sweetie, I would email the person and find out the sex! 

Then you could sell your cage for market value, or keep it for a travel/quarantine cage, cause you never know...


----------



## Lucara (May 5, 2008)

I've got a question and it might be a pretty dumb one BUT, our petco's only sell albino rats and they all tend to look alike. How do you know that the rat you got back, is the same one that you gave them? If its got some sort of marking on it to set it out, then this is a pretty dumb question but if its an albino and you havnt seen her in 13 days it might not be your original rat. Pet stores arnt known for caring much about their animals. I just picked up a 5 week old baby from Petco that they were trying to get rid of and all the rats honestly, looked alike.

Also, why did you give her back when she was sick but then pick her back up again 13 days later?


----------



## radlations (May 24, 2008)

My rat was a hooded rat. Grayish Black with a white body. I remember her pattern on the back looked somewhat like the shape of africa. I had the rat for about 10 days and then she had respiratory infection. Gave her back to petco so they could medicate her.

If this is my rat, then my rat really grew 25% bigger, had her patterns and had her bevhavior change within the 13 days she was being medicated.

The petco manager originally gave me the option of either bringing her to the vet and medicating her myself or she said they would do it. I am REALLY regretting the decision I chose. She also told me it would take 7-10 days when it took 13 days.

I will email the person on craigslist about the cage and the rat. Although I don't like the red eyes she/he has.


----------



## SweetLittleDelilah (May 13, 2008)

Jabaz: Petco is actually a pretty good store.
I'm sure it was just a mixup, and that would be the fault of the employees, not the store. 


I agree that that ad looks like it's perfect! The eyes are probably not as red as the appear in that picture. Delilah has dark ruby eyes that look black usually, but when there's a camera flash involved, they're downright scary looking! 
xD


----------



## radlations (May 24, 2008)

I emailed him and he said the rat is a boy. :\ . I will keep looking. 

GREAT NEWS: My rat has gotten a little used to my hand being in the cage. She lets me pet her but is still scared of fast motions and random noises. Also her eyes look weird. The blue ring around her bulgy eyes make her look cross eyed. I'll take a pic when she lets me.


----------



## Brizzle (Mar 26, 2008)

Haha, I almost thought about emailing that guy about that rat on the craigslist ad a few days ago. I feel bad for him since he's alone.


----------



## dragonegg (Oct 2, 2007)

1) Another option is to buy a cage for a ferret/bird or a cat or dog kennel, adjusted for rats. It is cheaper, especially if you can get the cage second hand. To keep a smaller cage for quarantine and as sick cage is always a good idea.

2) I know petstore rats are not a rat owner's best choice--I've done the research too. However, since where I live it's the only choice, I've had only feeder rats from petstores. So far, they've been healthy and great. I think another pet store rat would be better than having no companion.

3) Sometimes it takes a lot of time and patience. Having them lick off your finger their favorite soft food (e.g. oatmeal, peanutbutter, creamcheese, yoghurt, applesauce) can make a huge difference. Also wearing a t-shirt with a big sweatshirt on top, and putting the rat in between the layers. At first they wiggle out quickly, but they get used to your smell this way and feel safer under there. Also, having a buddy might help. My rat Pookie was extremely shy at first, and it took her a while to warm up to us. We now have ten rats, and she's very happy in her mischief. It's like having a different rat entirely.


----------



## CaptainFlow (May 16, 2007)

How about this girl?

http://sfbay.craigslist.org/sby/pet/706867423.html

I Google maped San Jose and Sunnyvale, where she is, and it's only 12 miles, or about 20 minutes! Sounds like she could be pretty socialized, for only being 7 weeks old. And she's young, so she'll adjust to you pretty quickly. Also, you could probably get away with no quarantine, since she's by herself...

And I think she's a real cutie! A little ham for the camera...


----------



## Poppyseed (Feb 1, 2007)

Most pet stores will accept returns on cages even if they are used. I would try exchanging it for a larger cage.


----------



## radlations (May 24, 2008)

I've already used some of the products that came with the cage. It was a bundle set up and I've used the food.

As for the rat in sunnyvale. She's perfect. Although I don't have room for her, I'll call the person and tell her I'll take her if noone adopts her by the time I get a new cage. Which should be within 2 weeks.

:\ Oh and I don't know how to drive on the freeway so I'll have to mapquest myself around.


----------



## CaptainFlow (May 16, 2007)

Looks like there are plenty of smaller streets that could get you to Sunnyvale, I think it'll be no worries for ya!

Yeah, definitely call the person. I'm sure they'll be willing to work with you if they realize you'll be giving her one of the best homes possible, and not just have her be snake food or a lonely little rat for the rest of her life. 

Ask if she comes with a cage, maybe you'll get a two-fer!

Edit- I'm sure she'll come with a cage at least big enough for her. Which, even if you couldn't get a cage large enough for two for a few weeks, would be just fine! You could just keep the girls in their own cages during intros, they won't need a big cage for the both of them for at least a week!


----------



## radlations (May 24, 2008)

Well I emailed her. It seems she forgot to add some information.

The rat was introduced to a male a while ago, and she might be pregnant. A big no no for me.

I've ordered the cage and its on its way. My rat is becomming more friendly. She even fell asleep while I was petting her.


----------



## JulesMichy (Apr 8, 2007)

radlations said:


> :\ Oh and I don't know how to drive on the freeway so I'll have to mapquest myself around.


Does the Cal train go from San Jose to Sunnyvale? When I was out there it seemed I could get anywhere either by the Cal or the BART. If so, just take that and then get a cab to this person's house. Cheaper than gas, anyway.


----------

